# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  نانسي عجرم تصور اعلان سوني وهي حامل

## Ahmad zo3bi

انتهت النجمة اللبنانية نانسي عجرم من تصوير إعلان جديد لصالح شركة "Sony Ericsson" للهواتف المحمولة،



وقد تم التصوير بين الإثنين والأربعاء من الأسبوع الماضي في ملهى "Palais" الليلي في "مونو بيروت". تتمحور فكرة الكليب حول شاب، يلعب دوره الممثل اللبناني روبير كريمونا، يتأخر في موعده مع حبيبته فتغضب الأخيرة، وليقوم بمراضاتها يجعل نانسي تظهر من خلال الهاتف ويرقصون جميعاً. نانسي ستقدّم من خلال هذا الإعلان مقطع من أغنية "وانا بين إيديك"، إضافة إلى مقطع من "بتفكّر في إيه".



*
نانسي شعرت بالارهاق بسبب حملها
خلال التصوير بدت النجمة نانسي عجرم مرهقة بسبب حملها الذي دخل شهره الخامس، حيث علم انه في الكواليس نانسي أجرت فحصاً لكشف جنس الجنين قبل أيام وهي أنثى، وبهذا تكون بانتظار قدوم ابنتها الأولى بعد بضعة أشهر. أما بالعودة إلى موضوع الإعلان، فسوف يبدأ عرضه أواخر شهر فبراير الجاري بالتزامن مع طرح الهاتف الجديد الذي تم تصميمه خصيصاً ليحمل اسم نانسي، ويسبق نزول هذا الإعلان صدور كليب جديد لنانسي لأغنية "لمسة إيد" والذي قامت بتصويره قبل أسابيع مع المخرجة اللبنانية ليلى كنعان.*

*






*

----------


## saousana

مبروك نانوس على الحمل 
اكيد رح يكون البوبو بجنن  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

قولوا وغيروا :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  اذا كان المولود بنت انا حاجزها من هسا وما حد يفتح ثمه :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> اذا كان المولود بنت انا حاجزها من هسا وما حد يفتح ثمه


يعني الام وراحت 
صارت هلا البنت 
فكرو معي اذا الام بتجنن والاب بسطل 
كيف الاولاد  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): ؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_





يعني الام وراحت 
صارت هلا البنت 
فكرو معي اذا الام بتجنن والاب بسطل 
كيف الاولاد ؟؟


_


 :Eh S(2):  خلص حجزت البنت.. بدون تفكير

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> _
> 
> 
>  خلص حجزت البنت.. بدون تفكير


ابصر كم واحد صار حاجزها قبلك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يعني الام وراحت 
> صارت هلا البنت 
> فكرو معي اذا الام بتجنن والاب بسطل 
> كيف الاولاد ؟؟


الام بتجنن ما اختلفنا 

بس مين حكالك انه الاب بسطل 

بالعاده الفنانات بتزوجو مش حلوين 

زي امل حجازي مثلا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_






ابصر كم واحد صار حاجزها قبلك 



_


  اه هذول بحجزوها مع عقود العمل :Db465236ff: 
ستي, منعمل محاولات  زبطت زبطت ما زبطت الحلوين كثااااااااااار

----------


## saousana

> الام بتجنن ما اختلفنا 
> 
> بس مين حكالك انه الاب بسطل 
> 
> بالعاده الفنانات بتزوجو مش حلوين 
> 
> زي امل حجازي مثلا


وصلني ايميل بالصور 
استنى ارفع الصور واعملهم موضوع 
الاب بسطل يا محمد  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> 
> _





> _
> _
> 
> 
>   اه هذول بحجزوها مع عقود العمل
> ستي, منعمل محاولات  زبطت زبطت ما زبطت الحلوين كثااااااااااار


لازم تورجيها انك متمسك 
مش من اولها بايع  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/CENTER]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_





لازم تورجيها انك متمسك 
مش من اولها بايع 


_


 :Db465236ff:  مهو هاذ الحكي هون.. مش قدامهم
منثالث محاوله بطنشهم ... مش راكض وراهم  :Db465236ff: 
ولو بنت سلاف موجوده :Db465236ff:  

عندي احتياط كثير :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> وصلني ايميل بالصور 
> استنى ارفع الصور واعملهم موضوع 
> الاب بسطل يا محمد


انا بعرف انه طبيب اسنان 

لعاد بدي البنت  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> انا بعرف انه طبيب اسنان 
> 
> لعاد بدي البنت


من اول بنحكيلك بنت انت مش راضي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ولعت هاد عمار حاجز البنت اصح حد يقرب عليها خلص البنت
صارت رسميا خطيبة عمار   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

ليش هي من امتى حامل  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_



ولعت هاد عمار حاجز البنت اصح حد يقرب عليها خلص البنت 
صارت رسميا خطيبة عمار 



_


 :Db465236ff:  خلص وهاي مها خطبتلي رسمي وما حد يقرب :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

_يا مبروك الحمل نانسي_

_هيك رح ينطبق عليها الحكي اللي بحكوه الناس_

_انه البنت بترقص وهيه ببطن امها_ 

_شكرا احمد_

----------


## الولهان

يلا مابروك علا بيبي

شكرا على الموضوع

----------

